# Freelance Media Producer (critiques welcome)



## mirrodin (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello to all! still fairly new to the site. I'm in sort of a unique situation and am looking for some feedback from the wonderful community here, as I've been getting bigger and higher profile projects very slowly over the years but not enough to get me off the ground.

right now, my website is aimed at multiple markets and my skillsets are pretty wide, but instead of me telling you all about it, just take a look: http://www.neologicstudios.com (www.neologicstudios.com)

Critiques are welcome, including if I should just build an entirely new site for a specific purpose, or whatever I can do to improve the focus of the current one. All thoughts are much appreciated!


----------

